# Complete Floorpan Replacement



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

If you were going to do a floor pan replacement who would you buy it from? This is not a show car, just a driver I plan to have for a very long time.


I dont need an entire pan. but i have a small hole here and there and its cheaper to get an entire pan and take less work than if I were to buy the pieces individually.


Ive been checking OPG, year one , ames, and performance years. Are there some other places I should check? Year one is close to me so that would save on shipping if I took a road trip, but then again, I think alot of their stuff is junk.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Check out goodmarkindustries.com if you haven't already, also summit racing sells automotive sheet metal for restoration. Prices seem fair and the panels summit has are goodmark panels. Just a thought but if you can wait, Ames will deliver to shows they attend for free for you, might want to look up the 2011 event dates, for the price of shipping it could be worth it.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

OrbitOrange said:


> If you were going to do a floor pan replacement who would you buy it from? This is not a show car, just a driver I plan to have for a very long time.
> 
> 
> I dont need an entire pan. but i have a small hole here and there and its cheaper to get an entire pan and take less work than if I were to buy the pieces individually.
> ...


py has good prices on steel. shipping is the biggest problem on a full pan. it has to go truck and is expensive.


----------

